# [GDM/XORG 1.8] Pas de clavier (résolu)

## razer

Hello,

Désolé de poser cette question récurente, mais j'ai eu beau lire tout les topics s'y référant ainsi que les docs, appliquer tout cela, rien n'y fait, toujours pas de clavier dans GDM. Il fonctionne pourtant parfaitement une fois la session gnome lancée.

En premier lieu, Xorg 1.8 a été compilé sans le support de hal, comme le conseille les guides :

```
Found these USE flags for x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.1.901:

 U I

 - - dmx         : Build the Distributed Multiheaded X server

 - - doc         : Adds extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc)

 + - hal         : Enable Hardware Abstraction Layer (HAL) support

 - - ipv6        : Adds support for IP version 6

 - - kdrive      : Build the kdrive X servers

 - - minimal     : Install a very minimal build (disables, for example,

                   plugins, fonts, most drivers, non-critical features)

 + + nptl        : Enable support for Native POSIX Threads Library, the new

                   threading module (requires linux-2.6 or better usually)

 - - static-libs : Build static libraries

 - - tslib       : Build with tslib support for touchscreen devices

 + + udev        : Enable devices discovery via udev

 + + xorg        : Build the Xorg X server (HIGHLY RECOMMENDED)
```

Rien de spécial concernant les uses de gdm, mais cette sortie donne la version utilisée sur mon système :

```
Found these USE flags for gnome-base/gdm-2.20.11:

 U I

 - - accessibility : Adds support for accessibility (eg 'at-spi' library)

 - - afs           : Adds OpenAFS support (distributed file system)

 - - branding      : Enable Gentoo specific branding

 - + consolekit    : Allow proper handling of removable media according to who

                     is actually present on the machine.

 - - debug         : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra

                     output. If you want to get meaningful backtraces see

                     http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/backtraces.xml

 - - dmx           : Enables Distributed Multihead X (DMX) support

 + + elibc_glibc   : ELIBC setting for systems that use the GNU C library

 + + gnome-keyring : Enable support for storing passwords via gnome-keyring

 - - ipv6          : Adds support for IP version 6

 + + pam           : Adds support for PAM (Pluggable Authentication Modules) -

                     DANGEROUS to arbitrarily flip

 - - remote        : Enables support for secure remote connections

 - - selinux       : !!internal use only!! Security Enhanced Linux support,

                     this must be set by the selinux profile or breakage will

                     occur

 + + tcpd          : Adds support for TCP wrappers

 - - xinerama      : Add support for the xinerama X11 extension, which allows

                     you to stretch your display across multiple monitors
```

Suivant à la lettre la doc de migration, j'ai crée un fichier /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/11-keymap.conf :

```
Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "Logitech Media Keyboard"

        Driver "evdev"

        Option "xkbLayout"  "fr"

        Option "xkbVariant" "multi"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

EndSection
```

Il existe aussi un fichier /etc/X11/xorg.conf pour gérer tout le pataques inhérant à ma nvidia, mais le retirer n'arrange rien au problème de clavier :

```
# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "GeForce 8400GS"

#----NV OpenSource Driver----

#    Driver    "nv"

#    Option    "HWCursor"   "true"

#    Option   "backingstore"   "true"

#----Pro Driver----

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option   "nvAGP"       "3" #0: disable, 1:nvagp, 2:agpart, 3:auto

    Option   "RenderAccel"      "1"

    Option   "noLogo"      "true"

    #Option   "DamageEvents"      "true"

    #Option   "BackingStore"     "true"

    Option      "TripleBuffer"      "true"

    #Option      "XvmcUsesTextures"   "true"

    Option      "Coolbits"      "1"

    # Avoid periodic short freeze

    #Option   "UseEvents"         "false"

    # 177 drivers special conf

    #?Option "PixmapCacheSize" "1000000"

    #?Option "AllowSHMPixmaps" "0"

    # Normaly Depreciated

    #Option      "DisableGLXRootClipping" "true"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "GeForce 8400GS"

    #DefaultDepth 24

    #Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals"     "true"

    #Option   "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

    #Option      "BackingStore"          "true"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

EndSection
```

Le journal de démarrage de xorg (/var/log/Xorg.0.log) trouve le clavier, sans problèmes apparent : j'ai juste une histoire bizarre avec "Power button", et je me demande si gdm ne le prend pas pour mon clavier :

```
[  2253.381] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[  2253.381] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  2253.381] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "Logitech Media Keyboard"

[  2253.381] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[  2253.381] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[  2253.381] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  2253.381]    compiled for 1.8.0, module version = 2.4.0

[  2253.381]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[  2253.381]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 9.0

[  2253.381] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[  2253.381] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[  2253.384] (II) Power Button: Found keys

[  2253.384] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[  2253.384] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[  2253.384] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  2253.384] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[  2253.384] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"

[  2253.384] (**) Option "xkb_variant" "multi"

[  2253.421] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[  2253.421] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  2253.421] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "Logitech Media Keyboard"

[  2253.421] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[  2253.421] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[  2253.424] (II) Power Button: Found keys

[  2253.424] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[  2253.424] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[  2253.424] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  2253.424] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[  2253.424] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"

[  2253.424] (**) Option "xkb_variant" "multi"

[  2253.426] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse (/dev/input/event3)

[  2253.426] (**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[  2253.426] (**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: always reports core events

[  2253.426] (**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[  2253.430] (II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

[  2253.430] (II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

[  2253.430] (II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found relative axes

[  2253.430] (II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

[  2253.430] (II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: Configuring as mouse

[  2253.430] (**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[  2253.430] (**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[  2253.430] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

[  2253.430] (**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[  2253.430] (**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[  2253.430] (**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[  2253.430] (**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[  2253.430] (II) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

[  2253.430] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)

[  2253.430] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[  2253.438] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event2)

[  2253.439] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  2253.439] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "Logitech Media Keyboard"

[  2253.439] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[  2253.439] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[  2253.442] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[  2253.442] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[  2253.442] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

[  2253.442] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  2253.442] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[  2253.442] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"

[  2253.442] (**) Option "xkb_variant" "multi"
```

J'attends votre aide, car je suis perdu, et être obligé de me connecter par ssh via une autre machine pour me relogger m'insuporte énormémentLast edited by razer on Sun Jun 27, 2010 9:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## netfab

De quelle version de gdm parle t'on ? Tu as essayé d'activer les messages de debug de gdm pour voir si quelque chose en resortait ?

Dans gnome, il faut lancer le programme de configuration de gdm (menu --> Système --> Fenêtre de connexion), et ensuite çà se passe quelque part dans l'onglet de sécurité je crois, une checkbox à cocher, qui devrait envoyer les messages de debugging dans /var/log/messages.

----------

## razer

Merci netfab, mais j'ai trouvé le problème : en retirant

Option "xkbVariant" "multi" 

çà marche !

J'ai pu avoir l'erreur en lançant la commande startx

----------

